# a little cheese for the winter.



## isitdoneyet (Nov 30, 2019)

Needed to restock for the winter. Couple of cheddars and pepper jack and Colby. About 5 hours with Amazen Tube filled with cherry and apple.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks good!! One of these days I’ll get around to doing some.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 30, 2019)

Picked some up yesterday. Planning on smoking it tomorrow for Christmas presents.


----------



## xray (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks good, nice color too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 30, 2019)

Looks real good. Another thing on to do list, cheese drawer is almost empty.  Then the dreaded aging wait 

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 30, 2019)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks real good. Another thing on to do list, cheese drawer is almost empty.  Then the dreaded aging wait
> 
> Ryan


How long do you age it after smoking?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 30, 2019)

looks good, nice color


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 30, 2019)

I probably try to wait a month before I try any. Might not always work that way... patience is a virtue,  one I might not always have.  Also depends on which smoker I use. Somewhere in my notes I did some experiments in big smoker (double door commercial fridge) with charcoal in fire box, outside temp around 60 to 65 degrees.  Actually worked decent, but in little mes 30 is totally different.  But am by no means an expert,  just try to take what I learn here and apply it to my situation 

Ryan


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 30, 2019)

isitdoneyet said:


> Needed to restock for the winter. Couple of cheddars and pepper jack and Colby. About 5 hours with Amazen Tube filled with cherry and apple.
> View attachment 413314


A good load


----------



## Steve H (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks great, I like the color of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks real good!
Al


----------



## isitdoneyet (Dec 1, 2019)

I usually rest for minimum 2 weeks. Longer is better but that's hard to do.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh yea looks real good!

Like!

I am going to do that this winter also....

John


----------

